# Future Master Hunters?



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We welcomed 4 new arrivals yesterday--3 girls and 1 boy. Hopefully at least a couple of them will be Master Hunters in the future...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How sweet!!! You will NEED to keep updating us with pictures!! Congrats to you and the momma! Is that your Breeze that's the mommy?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes Breeze is the mom, and the dad is "Trey" Belvedere's Triple Threat MH ***OS


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats! What a cute little bunch, looking forward to lots more pictures!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Potential MH for sure


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what? no pigeon wings in with them yet 
Adorable!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

PUPPIES!!!!!

Congrats on a great looking little bunch. Not too many not too few... hope all goes great!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats! They are beautiful. Looking forward to more pics as they grow.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Five days old--little piggies have already doubled their birth weight.
Here are the boy (top) and the big girl. 









Having a snooze









Purple girl--the big chunk









Green girl (she's the littlest) and Blue Boy


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations - they are beautiful!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats ! So sweet and glad they are so healthy!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How precious and adorable! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

i love PUPPIES! so cute<3


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Adorable! I want to cuddle them.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are precious. I love their full looking bellies.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here they grow!
Ten days old.









Miss Purple knows how to belly up to the bar.









Miss Orange--the mouthpiece









Miss Green--itty bitty









Mr Blue


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I just love them!!! Definitely a noticeable size difference between the porky purple and teeny tiny green girls!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

awww... puppies  they are adorable!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup---now send one my way


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Anotehr week has passed and these little piggies just keep growing! Eyes are open now and they are toddling around the whelping box. Starting to add toys and throw in the occasional bird wing. They like that.  They are also starting to vocalize at each other in play. They are starting to get fun!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So cute!! I love the close up of the puppy snuggling up with mommy  just precious!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Another week has gone by and these babies are getting huge! Everyone is using their feet tho, so no swimmer worries!
They have now been introduced to some goats milk mush









Are tall enough to drink sitting up









And are still adorable when crashed









I am just loving this little devil


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm just loving them all! They sure have grown since the last set of pictures! Are you planning to keep one?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

They are looking great Shel. :wavey:
Are they handling yet?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> I'm just loving them all! They sure have grown since the last set of pictures! Are you planning to keep one?


Yes I am planning to keep a girl--I went to a fair bit of trouble for the breeding (frozen AI to an older dog from Texas so lots of logistics!) and did it to get some of the bloodlines that are getting harder to access now. I have my notions now as to who I like, but we will see what the 6 week evaluation holds.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> They are looking great Shel. :wavey:
> Are they handling yet?


Hmmm, we'll give them a few months on that Hank!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Mercedes has produced some nice dogs. Trey goes back to Gus, I know a couple of Gus kids around here that are really nice.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Mercedes is very high on Gus! Trey's sire line is full of accomplished old dogs--Cain, Gus, and Pardner. I have a friend with a Cain daughter who is an incredible marker. She's an auntie to these babies which will be kind of cool when my little girl starts training!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they are just adorable! I love the sleeping photo!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Can anyone get enough of PUPPY BELLIES!!!!! OMG they are so freaking cute.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Yes I am planning to keep a girl--I went to a fair bit of trouble for the breeding (frozen AI to an older dog from Texas so lots of logistics!) and did it to get some of the bloodlines that are getting harder to access now. I have my notions now as to who I like, but we will see what the 6 week evaluation holds.


Awesome, I'm looking forward to watching her grow up!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,its they are adorable!!!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We had a nice sunny day today (although nippy) so the wombles had their first trip outside to play on the grass. Who knows how much longer I will be able to do that before winter decides to set in!
They were 4 weeks old on Thursday.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The little spuds are growing fast now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww, they are just sooo cute!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Just precious!!!


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Such adorable pups! Their coloring and coats are just beautiful.

We are hoping our Pez is in the "family way." Perhaps we'll be enjoying puppies in the next couple months too!

Jennifer


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here they are at 6 weeks.








l-r: Green, Blue, Orange, Purple
Doing Volhard testing on Thursday when they are 7 weeks old, and a "pigeon party" for them on the weekend. Then decisions will be finalized!

Good luck with your expected pups Winewinn--TRex's breeder Peg is a "field friend" of mine!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Are there any photos from the "Pigeon Party" yet?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww- what promising, heart-stealing puppies! Which one will stay with you?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms Purple is staying with me. She is going to be called Bonnie and her reg name will be Sterre Texas Bluebonnet. I am co-owning Mr. Blue with a dear friend who will be training him for hunt tests. His name is Baron, and reg name will be Sterre Texas Tycoon at Lynwood. Ms Green is now Eve, Sterre TExas Evening Primrose, and her owners are very active in obedience, so it looks like she'll be playing those games. And Ms. Orange is going to be a family companion for a little boy and girl. They are calling her Lucky, Sterre Lucky Lady of Texas.
The pigeon party went well. All of the pups were interested in the pigeon--no one shyed away from it. The girls all crowded around to investigate and then the boy swooped in and retrieved him. On their own both Blue and Purple were trying to carry the bird. Green tried to hold him down with her paws! It was a valuable evaluation for my knowledge of the pups' drive and courage, unfortuantely some of my show friends have given me some flack as they think it is mean to let a pup chase down a live bird. Personally, I think it is a shame that people are breeding Goldens who are afraid to retrieve a live bird--which I saw too much of when judging and running in tests stateside this past year. What good is a retriever that backs down from a bird if you have a cripple when you are hunting?


----------

